# 'Code Library' for VBA snippets



## Dave T (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello All,

Over the years I have been collecting useful bits of VBA for use in Excel, Word, etc.
Currently I use a Word document where Heading 1 is used for the application type and Heading 2 is for the snippet of code title.  This allows me to create a table of contents for quick reference.
The Word document also allows me to use a preamble about what the code does and then includes the code snippet.

I have searched various forums and found a confusing range of information, then I found a post on Daily Dose of Excel http://www.dailydoseofexcel.com/archives/2004/10/15/code-libraries/ that was of some use but provided limited information.

I would like to know:

What others use
What is available
What could be carried on a USB  stick and used on other computers without requiring anything to be installed on that computer.
Thanking you in advance for any comments that may be provided.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## RoryA (Jun 9, 2009)

I used to use the Code Librarian that came with the Developer Editions of Office but after changing jobs, and not being allowed to install my own software any more, I just tend to use add-ins and Personal.xls as my libraries now; makes it fairly easy to carry them around on flash drives too.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 9, 2009)

Like Rory, I have a few workbooks and databases that hold relevant code. I have also exported modules as text files and then loaded a folder of exported modules onto a USB key. That's about as compact as you're likely to get. 

Denis


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Jun 10, 2009)

I use a couple of things.

Tiddlywiki is a single html page, but has a lot of Wiki type functionality (http://www.tiddlywiki.com/)
I also save alot of .bas files so I can just drag and drop into my projects.


----------



## exceluser2007 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great thread Exceler's,

I use Notepad++, once you download some addins, you can get it to open in your default folder, which I set to be a VBA snippets library of bas modules. You can download this superb open-source software from the following website:

http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/download.php

I also just found this site as well:

http://www.garybeene.com/gbware/gbcodelib.htm

Has anyone tried this software. It is free for non-commercial use.

Delmar, using Tiddlywiki is a brilliant idea, saves having to carry around code all the time. Cheers,

Also, Rory, can the "Code Librarian" for Office be freely downloaded from somewhere?

Any other free software or ideas for stroing VB or VBA snippets?


----------



## Dave T (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies as it was interesting to see what others use.

*exceluser2007...* A guy at work has produced a portable version of Notepad++ that enables me to save various bits of code.  Not being all that familiar with Notepad++ yet so I am not sure if I can add comments to support the code entry.
Would you be able to let me know what were the addins you downloaded for Notepad++

I have had a quick play with Gary Beene's "gbFlashLib" which looks good and is very easy to use.

Being new to VBA I find my Word document useful as it allows me to write a description of what the code does, where it goes, etc.

I was just curious if there was any other portable way of carrying aroung code.

Thank you to all for your replies.

Regards,
Dave T


----------

